# The Yawn



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone know what is meant with the yawn and Hitler salute? Its always the same, a Rat will come to the door ,stretch, yawn and raise the right arm! it must mean something.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a greeting... or a yawn :lol: It can be either.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

My girls do it when they first wake up and come to see me but they will strech the left foreleg just as often as the right.  If they've been awake for awhile they don't do it.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Ours will do it as I pass the cage, and to each other, whether they've just woken up or not. I looked it up in a book I have, and it's definitely a form of greeting


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

It's defenitaly a cute greeting.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

that is precious my boys do it to me too but i always thought they were just yawning LoL now i will wave back to them (yes i copy their movements does that sound crazy?)


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

haha i've never thought of it like that.. my boys do it as well


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Stephanie said:


> (yes i copy their movements does that sound crazy?)


No it's not. I copy my girls all the time.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

oh thanks goodness my hubby and all of my friends think i am insane over my rats LoL


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

No you're just devoted. lol If anyone says anything just remember people do the same thing with dogs and cats.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

that is what i tell my hubby he talks to our cat like he is a human LoL he loves the rats just not a crazy in love with them as i am LoL they all get very special mommy time one on one and then group fun LoL


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> It's defenitaly a cute greeting.


Yes, it is


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

I talk to my all my pets like they're people, even my fish and frogs... they don't seem to mind the extra attention, although my cat does have that "what the &$^# are you talking about?" look down.


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

Im convinced that if ya talk to them long enough they start to understand you even though they cant talk back. My rat knows when im pissed or when im in a good mood......when im pissed he wont stop trying to lick my face! And when i talk to him i swear he sits there and listens to me.....he wont just run off.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

King420 said:


> Im convinced that if ya talk to them long enough they start to understand you even though they cant talk back. My rat knows when im pissed or when im in a good mood......when im pissed he wont stop trying to lick my face! And when i talk to him i swear he sits there and listens to me.....he wont just run off.


They certainly can understand emotions. I talk to ours all the time


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

.....I think some of my girls don't care how I feel..... 

I know Eskyda knows and cares...sometimes...but I'm not so sure about the others....maybe it's cuase I've had Eskyda the longest.?

I got Eskyda about 5-6 months ago and gradually collected the other 5.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh Sky and Bajha I had when they where young but something happend and a freind had to take'em for about a year but since she gave me weekly reports and pics it was as if they were never gone. lol

I got them back early this year.


----------

